# ftp-client programm mit virtueller IP-Adresse



## Hela Wann (10. Mai 2005)

Hallo Forum.

Ich habe eine Frage zu einem FTP-Clientprogramm, was auf der Linux Shell laufen muss. 

Unser Server hat eine physikalische Adresse, die immer vorhanden ist, und eine virtuelle, die nur auf den Server gebunden ist, wenn dieser auch aktiv ist (Cluster). 
Jetzt müssen wir von diesem Server aus Daten per ftp versenden. Bei dieser FTP-Session muss allerdings als sende-Adresse die virtuelle IP benutzt werden, damit das routing richtig funktioniert. Wie kann ich das machen, habe überall herumgesucht, aber keine Option gefunden.

Vielen Danke, 

Hela


----------

